
Ask HN: Is anyone still using bare-metal EC2? - enahs-sf
Done several job interviews where people are griping about their container setup or how expensive heroku is, or how kubernetes is hard, etc. For a lot of these companies, they’re just hosting websites and this seems like overkill.<p>Is anyone just running good old EC2 instances and deploying apps that way?
======
asguy
You don't mean "bare metal" right? Are you talking about your typical EC2
instance VMs?

Our services are hosted on normal EC2 instances, and we're looking at EC2
.metal for running our secret sauce.

------
eyberg
Contrary to what you might read that is most definitely the norm, although I
wouldn't call ec2 bare metal. Bare metal is when you have access to actual
hardware.

~~~
enahs-sf
Sorry for the confusion. I did mean normal ec2 instances.

------
fulafel
Yes, but AWS is crazy expensive for just running VMs.

~~~
enahs-sf
I’m pretty bought into the amazon ecosystem at this point but happy to re-
evaluate others.

